# Vintage & Antique Tool Sale Garland, TX (DFW)



## jordanp (Feb 1, 2013)

It's back again for anyone that can make the sale!
He always has a huge selection and very reasonable prices.

























I will be there! Don't Miss Out!


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

WOW!


----------



## UpstateNYdude (Dec 20, 2012)

I'm sad I don't live in TX


----------



## jordanp (Feb 1, 2013)

It's amazing what you will find here.. Picked up lots of hand tools here
1950s Blue grass gents saw (sharp) $8
Millers fall fret saw $10
I think I got my Stanley 4c there also around $35 and it was ready to use.
Also picked up a craftsman #5 WWII era still in the box for $30 with manual
It had never been used from what I could tell.


----------



## bobasaurus (Sep 6, 2009)

Good lord, I'm jealous. Wish we had something similar in Colorado.


----------



## papajon (Jun 10, 2013)

Been to this in the past as I live in Garland. I'll be duck hunting Saturday morning, probably stop by there Sunday. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

Dang! Too far to drive.


----------



## Ripthorn (Mar 24, 2010)

I'm likely moving to Austin in Jan, so I will just miss this, but will try to be there next year, things permitting.


----------



## jordanp (Feb 1, 2013)

He has these 2-4 Times a year plus you can call and order whatever you need.
He ships all over the country.


----------



## jordanp (Feb 1, 2013)

Two more days…anyone going?


----------



## ColonelTravis (Mar 19, 2013)

Yeah brother I'll be there. Not sure which day. Can't spend a ton of money but by Sunday night, something from his house will be at my house. Actually gonna be warm (compared to now) this weekend, thank goodness.


----------

